# Kenwood DNX9140



## Silver2003srt4 (Jan 3, 2009)

Anyone got one in yet, and can give some reviews?

Jeremy


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

member product reviews section is for people to post a review, not to request one. Search for the unit...if no results come up then obviously nobody has reviewed it.


----------

